
Texas becomes first state to require warrant for e-mail snooping - driverdan
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/texas-becomes-first-state-to-require-warrant-for-e-mail-snooping/
======
benawabe896
It's refreshing to see some glimmer of decency from any political entity.

------
e3pi
"..On Friday, Perry signed HB 2268, effective immediately. The law shields
residents of the Lone Star State from snooping by state and local law
enforcement without a warrant. The bill was sponsored by Jonathan Stickland, a
29-year-old Republican who represents an area between Dallas and Ft. Worth.

Also, the current- June 24, 2013, cover of TIME is Snowden, Swartz, Manning

"I kind of feel we are at the dawn of it"

-author Gabriella Coleman finishing book on Anonymous

